# S1 Form



## ukabroad

My wife and I are both residents of Portugal, I work here, pay tax and insurance and therefore am able to use the national health service. My wife does not work, so is not eligible ad goes private. She is now about to receive her pension and as part of this they have also sent her a form S1.
What I don't understand is they state, once you register your S1 you AND your dependant family members will be sent forms to apply for a new EIHC. what's this got to do with me?


----------



## canoeman

If you work here and pay social security your wife is covered, she is also covered because she is a Resident, so she has and had no need to go private.

Ref the S1 Form from UK, EU Rules changed 2? years ago, so the EU Country who pays your wifes Pension is also responsible for supplying the EHIC for* use* in the EU including UK *not *in Portugal, the UK is charged for any EHIC treatment not Portugal.

When she receives her Pension you then* can* become a Depentant Relative and* can* also recieve a S1 and EHIC from UK, though as your working here not really necessary, unless you'd like UK to supply EHIC and pick up tab instead of Portugal.

The completed S1 forms + usual ID, should be taken to your *Regional* Social Security to be processed and returned to UK, she will then receive a Social Security number from Portugal and a EHIC card application from UK.

She should really go and register now with the Health Service or if their being awkward certainly when she gets her Social Security number.


----------



## ukabroad

canoeman said:


> If you work here and pay social security your wife is covered, she is also covered because she is a Resident, so she has and had no need to go private.
> 
> 
> Thanks for your reply.
> My wife has a "cartao do utente" when they enter her number into the computer she is told there is no social security number and is therefore not covered. The only way as far as I am aware to obtain a social security number here, is to either work or go down the S1 route.
> Unless you know different:confused2:


----------



## canoeman

It's been reported that there is a new registration system in operation (not all areas) that requires a Social Security number entered, currently if you don't have a number they don't appear to be able to bypass it, and with the new system it's the S/Security number that triggers cost at same level as a Portuguese National, although it should *not* affect your wife's right's to National Health Care exactly the same as a Portuguese National.

It's a system problem, not a rights problem, but it's the user caught in no-mans land, until sorted, and staff not knowing what to do in this situation.

As your working then as far as I know the Portuguese Social Security should provide a Social Security number for your wife anyway, have you asked?

You don't mention when you moved but the UK would have supplied a S1 for her to register with S/Security for up to 2.5 years cover depending on her UK contributions anyway.

For her she should follow S1 route, regardless as the UK will be responsible for her medical costs and EHIC from her official pension age. No that doesn't mean that she can claim reimbursement of her costs in Portugal. 
Whether you decide to be a Dependent relative or not?


----------



## ukabroad

We have been here 20 years and previously with the cartao do utente it has never been a problem. However as mentioned they are now requesting the social security number which as you state is because of the new law.

Yes we have asked at many departments and the main social security office in Faro. 

We did not want to involve the UK at all, it was just that coincidentally she has received paperwork for her pension (which is for the first time) and one of the forms was for the S1.

Like I said I have no desire or need to be involved in this but if she completes the form then it includes me as well, which is what I don't understand.


----------



## canoeman

It's not a new law but a new National Health system that appears to be causing problem, maybe a tightening up on who's entitled to reduced prices but it doesn't or shouldn't affect her rights to National Health treatment.

Did they then refuse her a number? or give a reason as to why not?

It would seem then that the easiest thing for her to do is to complete S1 form, register it with the correct department at Faro then Register her S/security number with Saude.

I don't believe you have to be a Dependent Relative it's not obligatory, it's up to you.


----------



## ukabroad

Thanks for all your help, it's appreciated.


----------

